# So which one of you



## killerv (Jan 7, 2021)

got busted for baiting in macon/bibb the other day? Saw where 3 agents setup on you. Their tailgate pic with your ducks was awesome.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 7, 2021)

Thank goodness.... I was just a little south of there with corn, mill let, sorgruhm, and molasses.   We wore em out!


----------



## Ray357 (Jan 7, 2021)

Wonder why you can bait deer and not Ducks?


----------



## killerv (Jan 7, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Thank goodness.... I was just a little south of there with corn, mill let, sorgruhm, and molasses.   We wore em out!



I'm sure it was your face paint that did the trick though.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 7, 2021)

Not as much as my Instagram minions scouting and baiting for me.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 7, 2021)

I've had several peeps text me that photo asking me who it was... Like I'm in the know or something.


----------



## Bearit (Jan 7, 2021)

Let’s see the pic! I like a good tail gate pic!!


----------



## across the river (Jan 7, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> Wonder why you can bait deer and not Ducks?



States make the rules for the deer that live there.  The feds make the rules for doves and ducks that cross over multiple states.


----------



## antharper (Jan 7, 2021)

You can’t bait ducks ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 7, 2021)

antharper said:


> You can’t bait ducks ?


I can help my deer corn feeder throws it in the swamp hole.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 8, 2021)

I He didn't bait ducks, I He baited deer.  It rained, that's all.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 8, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> I He didn't bait ducks, I He baited deer.  It rained, that's all.


You He was squirrel hunting and the ducks just got in the way!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 8, 2021)

That too.


----------



## SLY22 (Jan 8, 2021)

Bearit said:


> Let’s see the pic! I like a good tail gate pic!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 8, 2021)

M R Ducks.  M R'nt my Ducks. C M Ranger types?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 8, 2021)

Yep them ducks.


----------



## CJT (Jan 9, 2021)

Why GADNR LE always feel the need to pose like this for tailgate pics when they bust someone, I have never understood. It sort of glorifies the offense to me. Not professional in my opinion.


----------



## twoheartedale (Jan 9, 2021)

Wow. I've had more corn in my droppings.  Now I know.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Jan 9, 2021)

CJT said:


> Why GADNR LE always feel the need to pose like this for tailgate pics when they bust someone, I have never understood. It sort of glorifies the offense to me. Not professional in my opinion.


Let’s you know they are out there doing their job.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 9, 2021)

CJT said:


> Why GADNR LE always feel the need to pose like this for tailgate pics when they bust someone, I have never understood. It sort of glorifies the offense to me. Not professional in my opinion.



They do it for the same reason that duck hunters do it.  They are hunting the hunters and this is the evidence of their skills.  They are not allowed to put the actual duck hunters on the tailgate for the pic although I think that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 9, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> They do it for the same reason that duck hunters do it.  They are hunting the hunters and this is the evidence of their skills.  They are not allowed to put the actual duck hunters on the tailgate for the pic although I think that would be pretty cool.



And fine will be large!


----------



## Deerslayer83 (Jan 9, 2021)

I was deer hunting on opening day of duck season this year in Bibb county.  It sounded like the WW3 down in the swamp or maybe a hot dove shoot.  Also there’s a pond on the back side of the Macon airport that you can see from the new road it is always loaded with ducks in the evenings.


----------



## CJT (Jan 9, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> They do it for the same reason that duck hunters do it.  They are hunting the hunters and this is the evidence of their skills.  They are not allowed to put the actual duck hunters on the tailgate for the pic although I think that would be pretty cool.


Nah, this is comparing apples to oranges. Don’t agree with it. It’s just another product of our “look at me and how awesome I am” culture.


----------



## CJT (Jan 9, 2021)

Duckbuster82 said:


> Let’s you know they are out there doing their job.


Then why not just post the pic of what was seized (the ducks), similar to a pic of drugs when a drug bust is successful. Police officers don’t often pose with “killer” looks on their face with a pile of drugs they have seized from criminals. It’s a chest thumping exercise, trust me.


----------



## CJT (Jan 9, 2021)

Let me be clear before someone misconstrues my comments, I’m glad they got busted. Good for the LE officers for doing good work and getting this done. Just don’t agree with the posture and attitude that follows.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 9, 2021)

Now to go after the corn DEALER.  Those hunters are now NARCs.  You can rest assured.  Gonna be a corn shakedown soon.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 9, 2021)

I can see them poor duck hunters right now. Sweatin under that hot lamp like in the movies.  “Where’d you get the CORN boy?!?!”  “Tell me WHERE!!!”


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 9, 2021)

CJT said:


> Nah, this is comparing apples to oranges. Don’t agree with it. It’s just another product of our “look at me and how awesome I am” culture.





CJT said:


> Then why not just post the pic of what was seized (the ducks), similar to a pic of drugs when a drug bust is successful. Police officers don’t often pose with “killer” looks on their face with a pile of drugs they have seized from criminals. It’s a chest thumping exercise, trust me.





CJT said:


> Let me be clear before someone misconstrues my comments, I’m glad they got busted. Good for the LE officers for doing good work and getting this done. Just don’t agree with the posture and attitude that follows.



I am having a tough time seeing how we disagree all the way up to and including not liking the photos unless it were of the real perps.


----------



## CJT (Jan 9, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> I am having a tough time seeing how we disagree all the way up to and including not liking the photos unless it were of the real perps.


I don’t understand your response. Can you clarify?


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2021)

If you have cows and you feed cows corn and they poop in or near a pond, is that  baiting?  

If you identify as a cow and drop the corn, are you going to be cancelled?

So many questions, so few answers.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2021)

BTW, I agree, these guys should just take a picture of what they seized and not be a bunch of hams taking their own picture.  The only way that would appropriate would be if they all had one foot on a captured hunter's chest like in an African safari.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 10, 2021)

CJT said:


> I don’t understand your response. Can you clarify?



It seems to me that we have little disagreement.  We both think the picture was a "look at me how awesome I am" chest thumping opportunity taken.   We both think that that is inappropriate.  The only disagreement we have is that you don't think cops often pose similarly.  I know that they do but I probably have more experience at seeing it than you.

So:


JustUs4All said:


> I am having a tough time seeing how we disagree all the way up to and including not liking the photos unless it were of the real perps.


----------



## CJT (Jan 10, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> It seems to me that we have little disagreement.  We both think the picture was a "look at me how awesome I am" chest thumping opportunity taken.   We both think that that is inappropriate.  The only disagreement we have is that you don't think cops often pose similarly.  I know that they do but I probably have more experience at seeing it than you.
> 
> So:


You never clarified your position in the thread. Your wording indicated you had already responded to let me know you don’t disagree but you had not done so. Am I missing something here?


----------



## CJT (Jan 10, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> It seems to me that we have little disagreement.  We both think the picture was a "look at me how awesome I am" chest thumping opportunity taken.   We both think that that is inappropriate.  The only disagreement we have is that you don't think cops often pose similarly.  I know that they do but I probably have more experience at seeing it than you.
> 
> So:


Glad that we agree though, if so.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 11, 2021)

I’m not upset with the picture I believe most of the DNR do the job because the love the outdoors and wildlife. They sure aren’t doing it to make a lot of money because that ain’t. Like I told my kid one time “ the only people that should be scared of any LEO DNR included are the people breaking the law. If you’re playing by the rules you shouldn’t be worried. That was said while the South Carolina DNR was checking us while boating on the lake. 
Good job GA DNR I like the picture.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 11, 2021)

ghadarits said:


> I’m not upset with the picture I believe most of the DNR do the job because the love the outdoors and wildlife. They sure aren’t doing it to make a lot of money because that ain’t. Like I told my kid one time “ the only people that should be scared of any LEO DNR included are the people breaking the law. If you’re playing by the rules you shouldn’t be worried. That was said while the South Carolina DNR was checking us while boating on the lake.
> Good job GA DNR I like the picture.



I’d like to add one more observation. If you are hunting anything with a rifle, pistol or shotgun close to a population center you will most likely have interaction with some form of LE. If you are hunting close to people and structures expect visits from the DNR. I only use myself as an example. I used to get checked every weekend in Forsyth county when legally duck hunting. It got to the point I’d bring them a biscuit after a while it happened so often. I never had any issues with them they just had to answer the call from the anti hunters that called in to complain that our shot was hitting their cars over 500 yards away from the swamp. This was close to warehouses.


----------



## jNick (Jan 11, 2021)

I’ve never not seen cops pose with their bust. Good job gadnr. 

Wish they’d investigate who y’all actually voted for though


----------



## CJT (Jan 11, 2021)

jNick said:


> I’ve never not seen cops pose with their bust. Good job gadnr.
> 
> Wish they’d investigate who y’all actually voted for though
> 
> ...


I’ll save anyone the trouble to investigate it. I’ll proclaim it for all to read. I’m as red, right-wing, Christian, conservative as it comes. Just don’t like the “look at me” culture that we live in, whether it’s social media or whatever. Not a fan.


----------

